# Women's fantasy



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

In response to another thread regarding women's thoughts on the male fantasy of wife sharing I got curious about the most popular female fantasies (see article link Sexual Fantasies - Women's Top 10 Sexual Fantasies - Psychology of Sex - Sex | HealthyPlace )

Now I will admit that most of these were quite expected and basically mirrored those of most men. One that kind of threw me off though was number 2. This one according to this article is the second most popular female fantasy but this really surprised me so i wanted to throw it out for discussion and I will explain why.

Now for those that don't want to go through the link the fantasy in question is regarding what is known as pegging. This is where a women will put on a strap on (artificial male appendage). and she will then become the male for the evening while her male partner takes on the role of the female. I'm sure you can all figure out what I'm alluding to. 

So I guess what my question is, if your husband allowed you to do this, would this change your view of your husband? would this make you question his sexuality?

Being the receiver versus the giver is a rather submissive role would this make you think less of him?


----------



## AtMyEnd (Feb 20, 2017)

bankshot1993 said:


> In response to another thread regarding women's thoughts on the male fantasy of wife sharing I got curious about the most popular female fantasies (see article link Sexual Fantasies - Women's Top 10 Sexual Fantasies - Psychology of Sex - Sex | HealthyPlace )
> 
> Now I will admit that most of these were quite expected and basically mirrored those of most men. One that kind of threw me off though was number 2. This one according to this article is the second most popular female fantasy but this really surprised me so i wanted to throw it out for discussion and I will explain why.
> 
> ...


Ok, being a straight married man......um, lol. First, yeah no, not happening. Secondly, fantasy or not, I couldn't see any woman actually wanting to do this. I could see fantasizing about taking on the man's role and using a strap on with another woman, but not on another man....especially her husband. I mean yeah, everyone has there kinks and fantasies, but I do think that this one is a little over the top. But I am curious to see the responses.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm also curious to see the responses. While I do believe this may be a common fantasy, I have a hard time believing that that many women want to do this and have their partner in mind. I would be more convinced that more women may want to do this to other women.

I do have this fantasy and have acted on it but not with my partner. Yes I did look on the guy as less of a man and it cemented in my mind why I could never do this to my partner.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't like the idea of my H being submissive to me. Sure he lets me have my way with him but to actually put on a strap and a do him....no...not my cup of tea. I might start questioning his preference if he enjoys it too much...Thank God my guy does not like things on his butt.

I like to be taken. There is something about allowing my H to take control and just taking me is amazing. Not talking about any BDSM stuff, just normal stuff. Holding my hands over my head or just telling me not to say or do anything, I love that. 

Not into multi partner or group anything. But I love watching girl on girl. It looks sweet and soft. But I don't care to lick you know what, so that's out for me.

No rape or prostitute fantasy for me. Never thought of those. Rape scares the crap out of me and would just send me some place really bad. 

But hey, two guys on me .....that sounds mighty good.>


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

I thought about the strap on with another woman and yes I would have expected that. I was quite surprised about the strap on with a guy thing.

I will admit that I think I'm a little more adventurous than a lot of guys but even I would have a tough time with this one. If it was something that my wife really wanted to try I could probably be talked into it (very reluctantly), but I would be the one picking out the strap on and I can tell you it would be about the size of a pencil.

But as I said my real curiosity comes down to what role this would play in how a women looks at her partner afterwards. I can't help but to think that it would really change how she looks at him.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm happy to try a wide range of things at least once. Pretty sure its not one of my wife's fantasies, though - but then as far as I can tell she doesn't have any fantasies.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

I would find this disgusting and absolutely question his sexuality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

My wife only fantasizes about sex with women. That is how she realized that she was bisexual. Good for me because she lived out all of her fantasies with her girlfriends and I was always a part of it.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I've always wondered why receptive anal is considered gay, but receptive oral (which is actually more common among gay couples) is not. 





hifromme67 said:


> I would find this disgusting and absolutely question his sexuality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Reading the article, it looks like many women want to fantasize about being the man or role-play it but just because they found one or two that want to impale the anus of their man doesn't make it a common fantasy.

The fantasy about a woman having two men was common but the extent or actions involved weren't.

Very few wanted porn style sex while the majority just wanted hours of stimulation, orally and otherwise, with soft, erotic touches.

I don't observe from this article or anywhere else that most women want to peg their men.


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Reading the article, it looks like many women want to fantasize about being the man or role-play it but just because they found one or two that want to impale the anus of their man doesn't make it a common fantasy.
> 
> The fantasy about a woman having two men was common but the extent or actions involved weren't.
> 
> ...


I understood the article to be sort of a count down from 10 to 1 of the most popular fantasies. I say this one surprised me becuase i have never heard a women say she would be remotely interested in this. The women that have posted replies here are saying what i always thought. Which means the article has me scratching my head even more.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Keke24 said:


> I do have this fantasy and have acted on it but not with my partner.


You pegged your ex? lol


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

@EunuchMonk, no I pegged a sub.


----------

